# Turkey



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

Can hedgehogs eat cooked turkey? Like the meat unseasoned without the skin? Wanted to ask before I tried it. I know they can have chicken bug turkey is a different meat.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, they can.


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

Awesome! Seeing how it's thanksgiving I wanted her to eat some


----------

